# Clearwater / Largo Engagement Shoot locations (help)



## monninen (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all,
does anyone who knows the area know of a good place to shoot. I am looking for something out of the ordinary (such as the beach and local parks)...
Thanks!!!!


----------

